# Axolotls



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Great pics of some fat axolotls. The one on the bridge is hilarious.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Omg! Sooo cute!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice to see i think i got the same substrate you got em in....what kind of pellets are those?


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

where do u buy them?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Woooopah!


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

they're quite fat i love them
the bridge picture she's actually sleeping. but ever since i added sand she hasn't been up there much

the pellets in the picture are hikari lionhead sinking pellets
there's some hikari sinking cichlid mini pellets somewhere too

i've been looking for them for years and big als happened to have a random special of axolotls. they kept them in poor conditions with warm water and gravel. a bunch died and all of them had bellies full of gravel (they inhale mouthfuls to eat). all of mine shat out black gravel for a good 4 months until they stopped luckily.

i know menagerie gets shipments once in a while. you can give them a call.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

interesting I'll do some research as I know nothing about them. Thanks


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

any plans on breeding them?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

I used to have axols, but got rid of them cause my house is warm and i had to have a fan blowing over the top of my tank 24/7 to keep the temp down making me add water daily so it became a pain in the butt, i still miss them though. one thing i love about them is that they eat ANYTHING. i used to feed mine crickets, bloodworms, meal worms, nightcrawlers, fish pellets by hand, algae wafers, and feeder fish. you should try the NLS amphibian formula, i never tried but apparently super healthy for them .


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

they haven't bred for me yet. but if they do i wouldn't mind

i didn't know nls had an amphibian formula, do they sell this at big als?
i heard one method to keep the temp down is to ice a water bottle and float it in the tank.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

full tank shot


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

aeri said:


> they haven't bred for me yet. but if they do i wouldn't mind
> 
> i didn't know nls had an amphibian formula, do they sell this at big als?
> i heard one method to keep the temp down is to ice a water bottle and float it in the tank.


no no in store, you can order from big als online i think.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

i found some yesterday for $150 is that how much they go for?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

BALs Barrie had them on for 29.99 no way would I pay 150.00 thats nuts


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

yea i thought that was expensive...it was at aqua pets


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

the one at aquapets last i checked was the gfp type
they glow in the dark so they'd fetch a higher price


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I didnt think it was legal to sell GFP organisms in the pet trade.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

check em out


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

shark said:


> check em out


Cool, I wish they could figure out how to do this with dog poop!!! (Glow in the dark)

It would make it easier to avoid "it" in the dark and the neighbours place would be all lit up


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Cool, I wish they could figure out how to do this with dog poop!!! (Glow in the dark)
> 
> It would make it easier to avoid "it" in the dark and the neighbours place would be all lit up


I usually stay on lit paths. That works pretty well.


----------

